# NZXT Kraken X72 & Asus Strix 470x Probleme mit Lüftern



## huenni87 (21. Oktober 2018)

*NZXT Kraken X72 & Asus Strix 470x Probleme mit Lüftern*

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Es war nicht die Kraken die so einen Krach gemacht hat sondern die drei Silent Wings Lüfter in der Front die trotz Lüftersteuerung auf voller Geschwindigkeit liefen.

Falls das ein Admin liest. Thread kann zu.


----------

